
Police drop bomb on radicals' home in Philadelphia (1985) - xyzzy4
http://www.nytimes.com/1985/05/14/us/police-drop-bomb-on-radicals-home-in-philadelphia.html?pagewanted=all
======
dalke
The Wikipedia section on the bombing of the MOVE house is at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE#1985_bombing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE#1985_bombing)
.

Philadelphia, "The City that Bombed Itself."

